# Impressumspflicht



## Agavenwurm2 (14 Oktober 2003)

Mir ist grade aufgefallen, das auf forum.computerbetrug.de kein Impressum vorhanden ist...
Kannst ja nen Link auf das von computerbetrug.de setzen...

Einfach in die /templates/SubSilver/*_footer.tpl einsetzen...
Bei Fehlern keine Gewähr, ich kenn mich mit dem Board noch nicht sooo gut aus!

Grüße

Benny


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2003)

forum.computerbetrug.de ist eine Subdomain von computerbetrug.de (steht ja auch oben im Forum, die Zusammengehörigkeit sollte klar sein).
Bei der Domain ist das Impressum vorhanden.
Ich denke, das reicht.


----------



## Hoschi (14 Oktober 2003)

Aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur raten, auch auf jeder Subdomain ein ausführliches Impressum anzugeben.

Schöne Grüße, Hoschi


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2003)

Gib mal bitte nähere Infos (evtl. per PN)


----------

